# Audio Technica M50x headband flaking,replacement available?



## Honey (Nov 5, 2017)

hi guys,
Is there any original replacement available for m50x handband? Mine totaly got flaked,
Do i need to accept the fact? Does this would happen if i buy new or any other company? 
What should i do now?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 5, 2017)

How old is the headset, when did you purchase it, can you upload a photo so people can get an idea of what exactly it is you're speaking about? 

 I know many companies offer replacement ear cups and other  accessories that go with headsets. I wouldn't be surprised (unless it's something that can't be removed) that audio Teknika does as well


----------



## Honey (Nov 5, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> How old is the headset, when did you purchase it, can you upload a photo so people can get an idea of what exactly it is you're speaking about?
> 
> I know many companies offer replacement ear cups and other  accessories that go with headsets. I wouldn't be surprised (unless it's something that can't be removed) that audio Teknika does as well


2 years old.
Pic is not mine, i cant show mine because i have taped it few mins before with electricity tape, but mine almost look like this.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 5, 2017)

I would just make a cover for it. Sewing some soft fabric maybe or felt. I'll have to look at mine when I get home

2 year warranty but it won't cover that and you would have to pay shipping if it did


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 5, 2017)

if your out of warranty, you could do like jetster said and get a replacement, or cover that is custom made
or you could pay for it to be fixed by AT, for what ill assume is about as much as a new set would cost
or you could get a new pair
that wear looks crazy, do you keep them in direct sunlight? if so , dont do it with your next pair.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like there's several places to get a replacement on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Headband-C...d=172117438966&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Jetster (Nov 5, 2017)

I was trying to find out how old mine are. It's about 2 years and they don't look anything like that


----------



## Honey (Nov 5, 2017)

Ah, service center is far from my location, i hate scratches, its my weakness xD
Trying to find in internet, i hope i get original piece :/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 5, 2017)

Honey said:


> Ah, service center is far from my location, i hate scratches, its my weakness xD
> Trying to find in internet, i hope i get original piece :/



 What is it that happened to that headset? because something more than just wearing them on your head occurred obviously. That thing looks like the seat on my computer chair, actually it looks far worse srsly


----------



## Honey (Nov 5, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> What is it that happened to that headset? because something more than just wearing them on your head occurred obviously. That thing looks like the seat on my computer chair, actually it looks far worse srsly


Hahaha you are powerful person.


----------



## Vario (Nov 5, 2017)

This happens with ATH M50X and many other headphones over time.  Might depend on the PH of your scalp, or if your hair is wet when you use the headphone? Different hair products (gel, shampoos, etc?) who knows.  I have seen this before.  Mine have not done it yet fortunately.    A lot of people use this type of product.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L61YYXQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Jetster (Nov 5, 2017)

There ya go


----------



## Vario (Nov 5, 2017)

Jetster said:


> There ya go


Also for the ear cushions, if they fail on you as well, you can run cushions intended for other headphones.  I am using HD280 Pro leather cushions made by Auray.  They fit perfectly actually.  I had these lying around from my old 280s, my original M50X are still in great shape, I just like the leather better: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1141499-REG/auray_ep_hd280_l_leather_ear_pads_for.html.


----------



## Honey (Nov 7, 2017)

I think there is no service center in india, all contact number on internet is wrong, and audio technica have no indian website strange,
Can anybody tell me which is good headphone in that price range? Of course better than m50x ,


----------



## james09 (Nov 7, 2017)

Honey said:


> I think there is no service center in india, all contact number on internet is wrong, and audio technica have no indian website strange,
> Can anybody tell me which is good headphone in that price range? Of course better than m50x ,



Why would you want to replace the entire unit if all that is wrong with it is just the headband. My headband is also peeling and i just peeled the black part on the underside completely off. You can just get someone to sew you a super comfortable wool liner or buy one from the links above. This is a fantastic pair of headphones that would really go to waste if you replace it purely from a looks perspective. If the earpads are also worn those are easily replaceable. Massdrop often has drops aimed at the M50x. Previously I ordered some premium Memory Foam ones from Dekoni but they also often have the Velour ones straight from Audio-Technica.

Don't give up so easily. These headphones can easily last you more than 5 years!


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> What is it that happened to that headset? because something more than just wearing them on your head occurred obviously. That thing looks like the seat on my computer chair, actually it looks far worse srsly


It happens sometimes. My old sennheiser headset peeled completely in less than a year: both earpieces and the headband pad. I had to peel everything off and wash it by hand, cause no replacements were available.



Honey said:


> I think there is no service center in india, all contact number on internet is wrong, and audio technica have no indian website strange,
> Can anybody tell me which is good headphone in that price range? Of course better than m50x ,


We need to wake up an enthusiastic DIY-ers spirit in this guy... 
That headband is easy to fix: all it takes is a piece of pleather (or you can even use soft thin real leather), pair of scissors, needle, capron string, pair of hands and 20 minutes of dedication.
If your earpads are also messed up, all you need is to buy replacement pads from China for less than $3 (maybe get a couple for the future).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-P...ATH-M50X-Professional-Studio/32829726468.html


----------



## Honey (Nov 7, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> It happens sometimes. My old sennheiser headset peeled completely in less than a year: both earpieces and the headband pad. I had to peel everything off and wash it by hand, cause no replacements were available.
> 
> 
> We need to wake up an enthusiastic DIY-ers spirit in this guy...
> ...


I think you guys are right,
Is that leather would plucked after years even if user put wool protector or other protector from first day?
Is this non preventable thing?


----------



## Vario (Nov 7, 2017)

Honey said:


> I think you guys are right,
> Is that leather would plucked after years even if user put wool protector or other protector from first day?
> Is this non preventable thing?


I think it is non preventable in general, just a symptom of the types of plastic/vinyl that are used today as leather substitutes and how they break down in different environments due to things like ozone, skin oils, PH and various chemicals in hair products like shampoos and soaps, room temperatures, UV sun exposure, etc.  Maybe covering it from the first day forward would help, but in general modern consumer products just don't last very long. At-least they can be cheaply and easily fixed and there are a number of inexpensive products available to replace these parts.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 7, 2017)

Honey said:


> What should i do now?



Have your gf sew you a cover out of alcantara. It'll be very nice, plush feeling. Or get one the many headband covers on Amazon. Imo, it's not worth the hassle to replace the headband, the cans aren't super expensive to begin with and its not like they are endgame cans anyways.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XKL5YZ6/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Honey (Nov 7, 2017)

I contacted service center they told me that price of original replacement costs 22$ and 10$ service charges ans 11$ original earpade replacement, is spending 32 $ worth?


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 7, 2017)

thesmokingman said:


> Have your gf sew you a cover out of alcantara. It'll be very nice, plush feeling.


oh no.... 
Fuzzy stuff? That's what I had on my HD201 after peeling the smooth vinyl surface. It gets covered in hair, dust and grime very fast.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 7, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> oh no....
> Fuzzy stuff? That's what I had on my HD201 after peeling the smooth vinyl surface. It gets covered in hair, dust and grime very fast.



Alcantara is synthetic suede more or less, not fuzzy stuff.


----------



## Vario (Nov 7, 2017)

Honey said:


> I contacted service center they told me that price of original replacement costs 22$ and 10$ service charges ans 11$ original earpade replacement, is spending 32 $ worth?


For headband, I don't think so, I would just get a headband cover for it instead.  The replacement headband pad might peel as well.  Also as far ear pads go, they are easy to change yourself, you just pull them off and then slide on the new ones.  If your current ear pads are fine, don't change them.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 7, 2017)

Honey said:


> I contacted service center they told me that price of original replacement costs 22$ and 10$ service charges ans 11$ original earpade replacement, is spending 32 $ worth?



I dunno for you, but its not for me. Essentially yer paying over 20% of the cost of the can to replace the headband, not including ship costs to send it back to AT. That and the fact that the replacement headband will suffer the same fate anyways.


----------



## Honey (Nov 10, 2017)

I sent for replacement xD will post pic once I receive.
Btw i want ask about bluetooth reciever on headphone should i ask here or create another thread, i think its better asking before admin give me warning.


----------

